# Can I remove an abscess myself?



## Logan_O'Hare (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello!

I know that this is a bit gross, but has anyone removed an abscess before on their rabbit? My rabbit Logan has an abscess on his back. He's had one on his foot before, which was removed by a vet (this was about a year ago). Unfortunately, I do not have the money to send him to the vet once more. Can I safely pop the abscess myself? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 27, 2013)

I would not recommend it. Abscess's spread easily unless they are properly treated and you may end up making it worse doing it yourself.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 27, 2013)

Abscesses are not removed. They are lanced and left alone to drain. Antibiotics are used to treat the infection so it does not spread. I also don't recommend doing it. Missyscove would know the most about this


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 28, 2013)

Actually abscesses on rabbits are often removed because they are encapsulated which means they are walled off and will not drain easily because of the thickness of rabbit pus. If an abscess is opened and a drug regime started the abscess would need to be flushed 
Sometimes an abscess can be treated with drugs alone or at least kept under control with them. 

Maybe the ideal is to remove the abscess and treat with drugs. They are often difficult to treat and do tend to spread if left untreated.


----------



## gizzy (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes lancing abscesses quite easy to do , but unless you have a supply of antibiotics (Azithromycin is quite good a penetrating abscess walls ), I would recommend you only do it on a straightforward abscess that is away from any boney areas , 

As another problem with abscesses, is when they form close to the bone, i.e. if the abscesses on the jawline , it could easily spread to the jaw bone causing a condition called Osteomyelitis (bacterial bone infection) And if not treated correctly the consequences can be devastating, best bet see a vet


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 30, 2013)

It is not recommended. As some have mentioned, surgical removal is the surest way to treat an abscess, and if that is not an option, you will need a strong systemic antibiotic to administer afterward.


----------



## Casper_dasher (Sep 1, 2013)

I wouldn't recommend home treatment. Best option would be to take Logan to the vet. Ideally you would want to surgically treatment for the best outcome, but if money is an issue perhaps trial anti inflammatorys and antibiotics first. if the abscess ends up bursting, use diluted betadine to clean the area twice a day and pat dry.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Sep 1, 2013)

Not recommended my rabbit got a abscess while he was dealing with wry neck so luckily the medication cleared up the abscess and by the end of the end of is treatment he doesn't have wry neck or an abscess. However it was very dangerous and we were told to not touch it incase it popped inside the rabbit, that would cause the bacteria to spread through the rabbit and could cause more serious problems.


----------



## Stephankne (Sep 16, 2013)

Does anyone have any positive stories with dealing with abscesses? Is it worth doing surgery to remove the abscess? I keep reading stories but in the end the rabbits always pass away from complications 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 17, 2013)

Stephankne said:


> Does anyone have any positive stories with dealing with abscesses? Is it worth doing surgery to remove the abscess? I keep reading stories but in the end the rabbits always pass away from complications



I have a few threads on Peace, our Belgian Hare, when he got an abscess on his hock. He did have some complications but he managed to get through it and we have not had any other abscess's pop up in the years since.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f27/lump-hock-pics-thread-60417/index3.html


----------



## Logan_O'Hare (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the replies. We ended up taking Logan to the vet, and it turned out not to be an abscess. We have to get lab work done to see what it is. I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## middlemuse (Sep 17, 2013)

Poor little guy. Good luck--I hope you'll both be okay.


----------

